# Mixing brass with nickel



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

I would cater to the nickel because it sounds like eventually you want to get rid of all the brass anyway but if it bothers you that it doesn't match buy two.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sure, they sell split-sets just for that purpose. You'd likely have to order them. But price out what a split-set would cost vs two sets, might be cheaper online. 

We were going to go that route in our new house. But the handle style we chose doesn't have a polished chrome version, so we just went with the satin nickel style. Truth be told it really doesn't make much difference, nobody realizes it be me. Now, I could see where brass might be a bit more obvious, but again I doubt anyone but you would notice.


----------

